# Lawn Art Hobby



## TheTurfTamer

Hey Guys,

Some of you know that I have been doing Lawn Art For the last couple years. I use my Idech Power Rotary Scissors, Lawn shears and templates I have made out of Carboard. Here are some pictures. This is my new hobby.


----------



## cavince79

Those are all pretty awesome.
How long do they take you to do? And how long is the art generally visible after you do it?


----------



## Phids

That's pretty cool. So are you just scalping wherever you want negative space? I'm impressed you're able to do this with templates because the lines are so crisp. Also, how do you do the finer shapes which the rotary scissors cannot do?


----------



## Wiley

@TheTurfTamer that's pretty dang amazing! You obviously put in a lot of time and effort into your designs. Nice work!


----------



## NJ-lawn

WOW that's amazing!


----------



## rookie_in_VA

Very pretty!


----------



## Lust4Lawn

I don't know how I missed this! This is one of the coolest and by far the most creative posts on this forum. I salute you!

Have any of your pieces been featured or published? They are exceptional and truly unique.


----------



## thin_concrete

Holy moly that's amazing!


----------



## caddyshack4reel

Jealousy does not even begin to describe myself after seeing this. The talent and creativity this takes is amazing. Well done sir.


----------



## jerrywil

Amazing hobby! I started wood working few weeks ago and understood that i really like it. I didn't have enough instruments so ordered some on Aliexpress. At the moment we are in touch with their customer service here , so hopefully by the end of next week i will receive all the things and start working again.


----------



## 440mag

Positively OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!

And, INSPIRATIONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

